# Anyone bought from DWI?



## Sir Bazel (Feb 16, 2013)

One week ago I ordered a Canon body and a couple of lenses from DWI, paid with Paypal and waited for confirmation of goods posted. Now I get an email saying as the total goods are over $2000, they want me to supply personal info: photocopy of drivers licence etc "for security,as part of their process". As I paid with a verified Paypal, they now have the funds - this request seems like a belated bad joke. Anyone else had similar issues with this or any other website, as I never have. I feel like cancelling my order as I will not be giving anyone copies of licenses or cards etc, with all the problems of identity theft being current.


----------



## emag (Feb 16, 2013)

Doesn't pass the smell test


----------



## distant.star (Feb 16, 2013)

.
Totally inappropriate.

I have no experience with them, but I'd cancel that order immediately and notify PP you think they may be involved in criminal activity.


----------



## pwp (Feb 16, 2013)

Cancel! Run away! Inform Paypal! Drivers licence? They're phishing....
Thanks for the DWI heads-up. Never did like the smell of them either.

-PW


----------



## acky (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi,
I've bought from DWI several times and never had a problem.
Having said that I have never spent $2000 in one transaction.
I think they are a fairly honest company.


----------



## dinsy (Feb 16, 2013)

Hmmm. I've bought the Samyang 85mm f1.4 and the Canon 24-105 from them (separate transactions), no problems. But well under $2k of course.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 21, 2013)

hmm ordered a samyang 8mm yesterday from them got an email this morning saying it had shipped and would be here in 1-5 working days. again far off being a $2000 transaction though


----------



## aj1974 (Feb 21, 2013)

i purchased a full setup from them about 12 months ago, worth around $8000. I didn't have any of these problems. The delivery was fast (3 days) to Australia and communication was good. I have purchase smaller amounts since without issues as well.

I would give their contact centre a call and find out what the deal is.


----------



## Chewngum (Feb 21, 2013)

DWI is fine. If you have a problem with the security on their website then go and buy the same thing for a higher price from their Ebay store.


----------



## RGF (Mar 22, 2013)

Only legit concern i can think of is your street address correct. Do you have a verified paypal account?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 22, 2013)

Don't do it. Complain to paypal and file a request for repayment. They will return your money.
When a online store does not give a address and phone number on their website, they do not want you to be able to locate them.

I also noted a "In Association with Amazon.com" logo. A search of Amazon USA and a search of Amazon UK does not come up with DWI Camera, and neither does a google search.


----------

